# Pleasant Hearth Made By HHT???



## rexrules (Dec 12, 2012)

Was in Lowes the other day and saw a cabinet style stove made by pleasant hearth that looked pretty well made. Did a little digging and it looks like it is made by HHT, maybe a Heatilator line for the box stores?

From the manual I found online: Manufactured for GHP at
                                                    1445 North Highway
                                                    Colville, WA 99114

Google that and it comes up as HHT.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 13, 2012)

hmmm. it does have the same three baffle plate system as the heatilator. and apparently a flat plate heat exchange set up.
but it lacks the quad burn pot.
i've only ever had my heatilator, but i know for a fact i love the burn pot in my stove.
the pull rod on the burn pot is another thing i wouldn't like to lose.

it does have what they describe as a dynamic mode (stove senses room temp.)
maybe that's better than the simple high low medium of the heatilator. i don't know.


it does say it has a 5 year limited warranty. but i wonder if that covers electronics.
comes with an o.a.k.

i'd like to know if it has the auto reverse auger and if it's the flexible spring type or a solid auger.
i just know i have never had a jam with the heatilator.(flexible auger)

but really, aside from the burn pot, it does look very much the same as the heatilator.
the three models are even the same 35, 50 and cab
the convection blower is different. longer but smaller diameter squirrel cage.
likely an equivalent cfpm design.

i'd stay with my heatilator though. just because of the burn pot.
i'll be interested to see if someone here gets one and how they like it.

the manual for this kicks the heatilator manual's ass though LOL!
nice clear pictures for everything.


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw these too. I couldn't place it either. Perhaps a meld of heatilator and pelpro


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmmmm, HHT is set to dominate the hearth world so I would say this might be another push.  My question is the burn pot on the Heatilator is bullet proof.  Why mess with it.  The combustion blower is also on the opposite side.  The auger looks the same.  The door is different.

Eric


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Dec 13, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Hmmmm, HHT is set to dominate the hearth world so I would say this might be another push.  My question is the burn pot on the Heatilator is bullet proof.  Why mess with it.  The combustion blower is also on the opposite side.  The auger looks the same.  The door is different.
> 
> Eric


Maybe to differentiate the box stuff versus the shop stuff just enough to keep everyone happy???  I do like the round pots on Quads and others but Quad especially.....Everytime I walk into a stove shop the fire is roaring and the pots are clean.....same cannot be said for some of the others.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 13, 2012)

PelPro was bought by HHT.  HHT does make the unit but it is sold through someone else.  Since this line is at Lowes there is a toll free number to call instead of dealer support.  That will save the buyer money but also make repair and service a hurry up and wait ordeal other than a dealer stocking parts to take care of the customer.  I am curious on the suggested retail price.

Eric


----------



## imacman (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw one of these at the local Lowes about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 13, 2012)

imacman said:


> I saw one of these at the local Lowes about 3 weeks ago.


 

Price?


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 13, 2012)

i saw $1,695 on one site.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_217699-46631-PH50PSL_4294765281__?productId=3772645&Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=
for the large one (not the cab though)
menards has the cab style at $1,599 

$1,099 for thesmall one (ps35 equivalent) at home depot.


----------



## imacman (Dec 13, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Price?


Don't remember.....


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Dec 13, 2012)

I know HHT is selling more stoves in Hardware stores now. Here in new mexico a Ace Hardware is selling Harman and Quadra-fire stoves.


----------



## imacman (Dec 13, 2012)

This the one I saw.....Pleasant hearth 2200 sq ft

http://www.lowes.com/pd_240301-46631-PH50CABPSL_0__?productId=4086614&Ntt=pellet+stove


----------



## rexrules (Dec 13, 2012)

Tag on the CAB style one was $1599 in NJ.

With the Heatilator CAB50 only being slightly more expensive I don't think it's a good deal. Especially considering there is no ash drawer and it doesn't have the Quad pot in it. Can even get a refurb Englander 10-CPM or EPI for a couple hundred less. The unit does seem to be well built though.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmmmmm..... Is that "Dynamic" heating system? Similar to an ESP on a Harman?

Interesting.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 13, 2012)

i thought there was no ash drawer either (on the 50,000 btu non cab model) but i looked at the details on the lowes site, and ash drawer was listed as yes.

under "specifications" on this link
http://www.lowes.com/pd_217699-46631-PH50PSL_4294765281__?productId=3772645&Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=
(just assuming at this point they would have one on all three models if it is on one)
it would be good to know 100% for certain one way or the other.

the lack of the quad burn pot is still the deal breaker imo.
no ash drawer as well would be just ridiculous. if indeed they have actually made it that way.

love how it says both 2200 sq. foot and 1750 sq. foot coverage on the very same page . 

omfg! sears has it for *$3,258!*
http://www.sears.com/pleasant-hearth-cabinet-style-50000-btu-s-pellet-stove/p-SPM6393835208P


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Dec 14, 2012)

The burnpot on these does nit have any holes on the bottom....does this seem odd?


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 14, 2012)

No ash drawer either....need to look at it again...is there one?


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 14, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> No ash drawer either....need to look at it again...is there one?


the lowes site says yes in the "specifications".
http://www.lowes.com/pd_217699-46631-PH50PSL_4294765281__?productId=3772645&Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=

but it's hard to see it on any photos. and it isn't specifically shown in the exploded diagram.

just btw for laughs - above i linked sears selling it for $3,258
essentially double msrp. shame on you, sears.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 14, 2012)

AbetterChimneynm said:


> I know HHT is selling more stoves in Hardware stores now. Here in new mexico a Ace Hardware is selling Harman and Quadra-fire stoves.


 

That would be the store owner selling them.  Ace is an independent owned store.  I supply pellets to a few of them.

Eric


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Hmmmmm..... Is that "Dynamic" heating system? Similar to an ESP on a Harman?
> 
> Interesting.


 
Negative.  

Eric


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 14, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Negative.
> 
> Eric



I was hoping it wasn't gonna be that smart  

I still wanna come see that P-43  Just gotta sell another stove. Would you take a very nice and clean Classic Bay on trade? I know a guy who has a pretty awesome one.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I was hoping it wasn't gonna be that smart
> 
> I still wanna come see that P-43  Just gotta sell another stove. Would you take a very nice and clean Classic Bay on trade? I know a guy who has a pretty awesome one.


 

We might be able to make something work. I am clear out of P-43 this year. They are moving a little better than I planned.  I can order one, that is not a problem.  I do have one burning here.

Eric


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 11, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/no-holes-in-bottom-of-burn-pot.118846/

thought i'd link this thread here as it discusses the somewhat odd method the pleasant hearth uses to "clear" the burn pot.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 11, 2014)

St_Earl said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/no-holes-in-bottom-of-burn-pot.118846/
> 
> thought i'd link this thread here as it discusses the somewhat odd method the pleasant hearth uses to "clear" the burn pot.



Actually a number of stoves with holes in the bottom of their burn pots also use a purge cycle.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 11, 2014)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Actually a number of stoves with holes in the bottom of their burn pots also use a purge cycle.


yes. but the pleasant hearth doesn't have holes in the bottom.
thus the difficulties the users reference in that thread.
and the lack of a feed gate seems like a bad idea to me.
and people are adding their own home made feed gates after purchase.

it's like they took a heatilator and removed it's strongest features.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/no-holes-in-bottom-of-burn-pot.118846/


----------



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel a bit silly about this but since starting that thread I ended up figuring out that I was adjusting the air trim the wrong way!  This happened because I had downloaded an older manual which specified to adjust the trim "to the right" when you have a tall, lazy flame.  Once I got a hold of the newest manual it stated to turn the trim to the left.  It's been running much better since making this adjustment however the burn pot still eventually gets clogged enough where the proper amount of air cannot get through.  I currently have as much combustion air going through it as possible.  I'll be installing an OAK next season which I'm sure will help but I've been considering drilling holes in the bottom of the pot.  If it ends up causing issues I can just fill them in.  Would this be a bad idea?

Some other details about this stove (PH50CABPS):

PROS

- Seems well built, running good so far after two months
- It has it's own "comfort" control system that allows it to auto adjust the feed rate based on the room temperature
- Good value, I bought it from Sams club for $1,399
- Can throw out a good amount of heat

CONS

- There is NO ash tray
- You cannot use an external thermostat
- The burn pot is not the best design
- There is no way to manually adjust the feed rate
- They advertise that the hopper can hold 120 LBS but it holds closer to 90 LBS
- No air wash system


----------



## bigblockbird (Jan 11, 2014)

Same stove,called cust. Serv. The other day looking for info to slow down feed. Said turn down pot to increase/decrease air which decreases/increases feed respectfully.said all ready did that. He said turn fully clock wise, maybe pot is "backwards".yea, OK. Going to fab. better feed restricter to solve  my over feed prob. Also looking into changing electronics to operate this crappy unit. Get what u pay for/can afford.better homework next time around.


----------



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2014)

bigblockbird said:


> Same stove,called cust. Serv. The other day looking for info to slow down feed. Said turn down pot to increase/decrease air which decreases/increases feed respectfully.said all ready did that. He said turn fully clock wise, maybe pot is "backwards".yea, OK. Going to fab. better feed restricter to solve  my over feed prob. Also looking into changing electronics to operate this crappy unit. Get what u pay for/can afford.better homework next time around.



You want to turn the dial counterclockwise, to -1, -2, -3 or -4.  This will increase combustion air.  Attached is the section from the manual stating this.  Give this a try and it should definitely help.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello

Pleasant Hearth is made by
GHP Group
8280 Austin Avenue
Morton Grove, IL 60053
877-447-4768

See their web site  http://www.ghpgroupinc.com/product-detail.aspx/cabinet-pellet-stove
Manual
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/ab/ab46e71f-ad07-4b1f-963b-7d15cdb84b36.pdf

I worked on a one year old PH50CABPS sold at Home Depot today that burned good quality Geneva 100% Hardwood Pellets. Most of the Hitch pin was on the inside of the stove laying down on the bottom. The rest was stuck inside the auger.
It was probably built to use 100% softwood pellets only.

The weak 0.48 amp exhaust blower with quadrafile large 9 petal style impeller just barely spins up with full 120 volts on it.
The one knob control for everything has no fine adjustments, it uses a Harman style room probe to adjust the heat automatically.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello
I spoke to Harman recently. The GHP group went to HHT and asked them to design a stove for them to be sold in big box stores only! GHP must support it. The parts inside are the same new Pelpro parts. This way HHT sells in dealer stores with Harman and Quads. Hardware stores with the new Pelpro and Bigbox with Pleasant Hearth


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 14, 2015)

Built to a standard. Not a price.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Built to a standard. Not a price.


That is only for the Harmam Bramd not the other brands they make. LOL


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 17, 2015)

It doesn't use Pelpro parts.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 17, 2015)

smwilliamson said:


> It doesn't use Pelpro parts.


You have not seen the Auger Motor!


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 17, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> You have not seen the Auger Motor!


I have rebuilt three pleasant hearth auger motors. One broke for a customer and they sent him another one, that one broke and they sent him another one that one broke and I rebuilt all three. All of them had bent compression gear springs that got caught up in the secondary gear. Made new springs from some very thin washers. That motor resembles more of a quad motor than anything else. Never seen that motor in any other stove except for a Scandanavian jobber my buddy in Maine has. Nothing like pelpro, unless pelpro just started using the gbh motor. It might even be a synchronous motor too.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 17, 2015)

smwilliamson said:


> I have rebuilt three pleasant hearth auger motors. One broke for a customer and they sent him another one, that one broke and they sent him another one that one broke and I rebuilt all three. All of them had bent compression gear springs that got caught up in the secondary gear. Made new springs from some very thin washers. That motor resembles more of a quad motor than anything else. Never seen that motor in any other stove except for a Scandanavian jobber my buddy in Maine has. Nothing like pelpro, unless pelpro just started using the gbh motor. It might even be a synchronous motor too.


 I always show pics. What kind of washers did you use and where did you get them?
Let's see pics of the motors and springs and you rebuilding them. Seeing is believing.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 17, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> I always show pics.
> Let's see pics of the motors and springs and you rebuilding them. Seeing is believing.


I don't have the luxury of documententing everything I do all day. Customers kinda want us in and out and not setting up a full on photo shoot. Guess you all are just going to have to take me at my word.

 BUT if any of you ever have a broken auger motor from one of these stoves, unscrew the three screws on th bottom plate and slide the sleeve up. Be careful when you slide it up and try to keep the sleeve upright and level cuss there are a bunch of spacers and gears in there. At the base of the bottom years there are brass springs that kind of look like a circle and a triangle all in one. There are three feet on the spring that must all be making contact . In the ones I rebuilt, one or more springs were bent which caused the gears to fall too low and miss each other. My fix was bending some very very thin washers with pliers. Three equalateral bends. I don't have one to take apart and show you but if I come across one again maybe I'll slow the service down and take a few pics.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 17, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> I always show pics. What kind of washers did you use and where did you get them?
> Let's see pics of the motors and springs and you rebuilding them. Seeing is believing.


 I drove 3 minutes down the street to ace hardware and grabbed a few thin boy washers from the bins. It actually may have been an Aubuchon I don remember. If you had as much work as I do you wouldn't have time to be here let along document all your escapades.


----------



## slls (Jun 20, 2015)

Still getting along uh.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Don2222 (Jun 20, 2015)

1301 yes, you tell him.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 20, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> 1301 yes, you tell him.


Hey Don, I get the bed you get the couch but if you cover the tip, I'll buy the movie.


----------



## Mpodesta (Jun 21, 2015)

Saw these at lowes yesterday, 1800$


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 21, 2015)

Mpodesta said:


> Saw these at lowes yesterday, 1800$


Yes they are the big box store special.


----------



## Mpodesta (Jun 23, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> Yes they are the big box store special.




Didn't look to bad, well made (atleast looked like it), but not at that price point, I could get a new ps50 for that price


----------



## Owen1508 (Jun 23, 2015)

thadd677 said:


> Some other details about this stove (PH50CABPS):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO

- Ashtray is a waste and another seal to leak air.
- It does come with a built in T-Stat  right?
- No air wash means it can be direct vented....could be a pro for some.


----------

